# 1 cent banners



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

[/QUOTE]A 1¢ banner to the first 1,000 orders!

I just got this email and just ordered my banner

Heres a copy of the email


> http://www.shindigz.com/catalog.cfm?cat=45564
> 
> Late summer is a time for many parties and events and we want you to
> have a personalized, PENNY BANNER from ShindigZ - a $14.78 value!
> ...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Lotus!! Here's what I ordered


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks I just ordered mine to, Mines pretty much the same As EvilManor's but says Dark Shadows! Cant beat it for 8 bucks


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I got one ordered as well. Thanks for the post, Lotus!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

happy I could help


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

I've just ordered one myself... Thanks a lot Lotus.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I have ordered two


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Lotus, Which one you get?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info Lotus.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I think I'll have to get one for the intersection near our home!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Did anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

lol the sale just happened today


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

hawkchucker said:


> Lotus, Which one you get?


I got the house one that Joker got and the one with the skull and bones


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool,thanks lotus. I got one myself and got my dad to order one for the Volunteer FD back home.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you soooooooooo much for posting this.

I got the same picture as joker and have it saying "Lady Nyxie's Emporium of Mischief and Mayhem"

This is sooo cool... and affordable.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Banners*



DeathTouch said:


> Did anyone get theirs yet?


when I ordered mine it said it would ship by September 8. So probably by the following weekend.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

eanderso13 said:


> when I ordered mine it said it would ship by September 8. So probably by the following weekend.


You will have to show it to everyone when you get it. Thank you.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Everyones should be printed on the 8th


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Gave it a whirl and still accepting the promotion code


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Mine isn't supposed to leave the factory until the 9th. It is killing me to wait.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Look's like mine shipped out today!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Mine shipped yesterday. By the tracking note, it looks like it should be here tomorrow or Thursday!!


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

I just had mine delivered! Looks great!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The UPS man ate mine! Its stuck.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Mine came today, and the tracking number said it just shipped out today LOL These turned out really great and are made of heavy duty vinyl! I'm going to try and order another one right now. Thanks for posting this lotus


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I Demand Pictures


----------



## dscrimager (Jun 6, 2008)

*Mine Came today*

Picked the graveyard background. It turned out very nice! Fantastic deal for the promotional price.

Freshly Doug


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Mine came today too - a lot better quality than I expected. Thanks a bunch Joe.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I took 2 pictures this morning but I can't get that stupid card into the computer to access it. Sorry Lotus - but I'll keep trying.


----------

